# My baby is whistling! ???



## CuteHedgieGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

OK, so this isnt to serious but i noticed when my hedgehog is sleeping or resting she makes a slight very soft whistling noise SOMETIMES.. other than that i dont ever here it..
i had her out and i picked her up and listed with her right next to my ear, but nothing...
she doesn't make the noise unless she is sleeping or awake and just relaxing.
it is VERY quiet though and kinda hard to here unless you listen VERY closely.

she acts extremely active all the time, runs around her cage, she eats..A LOT might i add :lol: , drinks, and plays, and runs on her wheel like crazy! She's very happy... but as a new mommy you gusy all know, we will worry our selves sick over the littlest things :roll: 

If anyone knows anything on it and if she will be ok, please let me know. thanks


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: QUESTION, PLEASE HELP*

It sounds to me like a happy noise. It appears that some hedgehogs will make a whistling/chirping noise when they sleep or when they are happy. Quillbert smacks his lips and clicks his teeth when he dreams.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: QUESTION, PLEASE HELP*

use the search bar top right & do a search on "hedgehog sounds" "hedgie sounds" or "sounds"


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: QUESTION, PLEASE HELP*

Noises are normal during sleep, like little hedgies snores or "sleep talking".

You might get a better response if your subject line was less vague.


----------

